# balloonacy fotd!!



## xsparkage (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey guys! heres a look i copied from the ma that helped me yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















\























and while i was taking pictures, my baby duyock snuck up and wanted attention!















she wanted lovin!





but no pictures!

i used-
goldenair softsparkle liner as a base all over lid
cloudbound on inner eye
up at down & helium in middle eye
vis-a-vis pigment on outter eye
violet trance in crease and under eye
blacktrack as liner with iris accents softsparkle liner on top
crystal avalanche in crease
pro long lash, telescopic, diorshow unlimited mascaras (I LOVE MASCARA haha)

shimpagne to contour
dont be shy blush
helium as a highlight

fun fun ls
silly girl lg






 enjoy!


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 23, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOO I like it ALOT!

You're adorable


----------



## jsimpson (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice...your kitty is so cute!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 23, 2007)

your skin is seriously amazing.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 23, 2007)

WOw ... " you look like  a doll"  very pretty


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, Cloudbound looks really lovely; like a golden version of Seedy Pearl or something... Viz a Violet ain't as uber-purple as I'd thought it would be but it's still stunning... *cries that we have to wait till JUNE FLIPPIN' JUNE for Balloonacy in the UK*

Your lip combo is adorable... and how cute is your cat!!!!


----------



## xsparkage (Mar 23, 2007)

i love cloudbound! its like.. a more intense magic dust or golddusk. i love those white gold colors!

vis-a-violet is like a softer violet, if you mixed it with vanilla or something. its still really pretty though! so is helium, but only if you use it wet or with ccb or a base or something, otherwise it has that kitchmas flake :/


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 23, 2007)

Very pretty and your cat is super cute!


----------



## linkas (Mar 23, 2007)

I love the cat, cute! And you look lovely!


----------



## Klava (Mar 23, 2007)

I love your MU, especially the color on cheeks and lips - so fresh and innocent looking....   Love your hair too!  Great job!


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 23, 2007)

You look beautiful.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great colors on you.

Your cat is so cute.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 23, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## jpohrer (Mar 23, 2007)

Gorgeous, as always!  I love those colors on you!  What brush did you use for the Blacktrack?  I love the application!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 23, 2007)

really pretty and nicely done !!! great job !!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 23, 2007)

I like this look a lot.  Wow fun fun and silly girl makes a good combo!  Thanks!


----------



## lilifee (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, very nice look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -like it a lot
Cute cat youve got


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 23, 2007)

you look MEGA pretty!


----------



## xsparkage (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_Gorgeous, as always!  I love those colors on you!  What brush did you use for the Blacktrack?  I love the application!_

 
i have an angled brush from sephora (sephora brand) that is really skinny tipped and i loooove it!!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 23, 2007)

yay! i love when you post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look is beautiful! what do you use on your waterline?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 23, 2007)

These colors look awesome on you, you totally rock balloonacy


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks, like the lip color


----------



## tanbelina (Mar 23, 2007)

that's beautiful! you look like you're glowing!


----------



## lobsteriffic (Mar 23, 2007)

I LOVE it!  And your Hello Kitty bow.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice  --- luv da colors


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 23, 2007)

I posted on LJ too, but this is my favorite look that you have ever done, EVER!  I need silly girl now, and I was going to pass on it. LOL!  Don't you just love Goldenair?  It's one of my favs out of everything I got!


----------



## xsparkage (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_yay! i love when you post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look is beautiful! what do you use on your waterline?_

 
technakohl!!


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 24, 2007)

You're such a doll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pretty!


----------



## readyformycloseup (Mar 24, 2007)

these colors are for you, a dollbaby for sure. you & your kitty are just the cutest things I've seen all day long


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 24, 2007)

i love your posts!! i love the way you used the new collection...thanks for describing it in detail!!  please please do a tutorial sometime!


----------



## Jaim (Mar 24, 2007)

You and your cat are both really cute.


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh dear. Now I have to buy the quad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just when I thought I was going to start saving my money, haha.


----------



## LipstickChick (Mar 24, 2007)

The pics of you and your cat are cute beyond words, and they show off your beautiful smile!


----------



## mistella (Mar 24, 2007)

So pretty!! your skin's perfect. that's a really good idea, using helium as a highlighter


----------



## snowkei (Mar 24, 2007)

so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 24, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## applefrite (Mar 24, 2007)

I love your make-up , your skin is very beautiful .


----------



## The Heartless (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, I love that so much!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 25, 2007)

awww.your kitty is so cute. i love her. and i really loooove your mu. the lips are great, blush, too and your skin's so flawless. just pretty!


----------



## sincola (Mar 25, 2007)

Wooow  This is a very very pretty FOTD!! I love it, specially the combo you're wearing on your lips.


----------



## MarniMac (Mar 25, 2007)

So gorgeous! You have such beautiful eyes, this mu compliments them perfectly


----------



## linziP123 (Mar 25, 2007)

wow very pretty!! i loooove the eye colours and the blush!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 25, 2007)

so pretty!!! and your kitty is just too adorable!!!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 26, 2007)

Your too cute!Your makeup it AMAZINGLY gorgeous.*Jaw drop*  I love everyones Balloonacy fotds! Keep them coming!


----------



## chermosa (Mar 27, 2007)

I love this!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try this!


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 27, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 27, 2007)

u are absolutely beautiful! the lips are perfect! your cat is ADORABLE!! yay for kitties


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Mar 28, 2007)

i love love love it! your eye-makeup is so gorgeous .Your so cute . <3


----------



## Tessigrl (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I didn't want anything from this collection until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pretty indeed...


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 10, 2007)

you're so gorgous and the colours look amazing on you!


----------



## TM26 (Apr 10, 2007)

What an adorable cat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is a gorgeous look. I will have to try that.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 10, 2007)

I loove this look!


----------



## yana_gim (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_thanks, like the lip color_

 
 mee too, and the total look is amazing!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 11, 2007)

how beautiful!!! you look like the balloonancy model except a lot more innocent! i want that look! i love silly girl lipglasss!


----------



## Glitters (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the stunning lip combo and your cat is cute, as is you!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 11, 2007)

Gorgeous, and your cat is really cute!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

sooo pretty! i love ur hair


----------



## Saints (Apr 11, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 11, 2007)

you look so pretty!!! your eyes are awesome


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 11, 2007)

you are just too cute! those colours look amazing on you and i love the liner! 

also, i must mention your darling cat! AWWW! so adorable and shy! my cats are vain bitches and always pose for the camera!


----------

